# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Lentoaseman liittymä -> Saramäki/Vaiste - pysäkki uudella (keskeneräisellä) tiellä

## thaapsaa

Joo, eli meikäläistä kiinnostaisi tietää, että *mitä linjaa* ollaan laittamassa tuolle *uudelle tielle* Lentoaseman liittymän ja Vaisteen välille, sitten kun kyseinen tie valmistuu?
Joku vanha tuttu, jolle tehdään uusi reitti, vai kokonaan uusi linja? Epäilen edellistä.

Siinähän on rakenteilla uusi tie (ks. liitetiedosto) ja uudella tiellä *on* meinaan *jo* *pysäkki*. Tai ainakin se kovasti pysäkiltä näyttää, kun tässä parina päivänä olen kyseistä tolppaa tarkasti tiiraillut, bussista 222 käsin. Ko. pysäkki on lähellä lentoaseman liittymää, mutta on takuuvarmasti tuolla uudella tiellä.  :Eek:  Menkää vaikka itse tarkastamaan, jos ette minua usko.  :Wink: 

Tien rakentaminen on (luonnollisesti) vielä kesken, sillä kyseisen uuden liikenneympyrän kohdalla olevasta uudesta taulusta on ruksattu yli _Saramäki/Vaiste_. Ja onhan siinä jonkinlaista työmaatakin...

Mutta joo. Uusi tie siihen tulee, se on varma ja vissi, mutta tosiaan kiinnostaa se, että mikä ihmeen linja tuolla uudella tiellä tulee kulkemaan? Ollaanko Yli-Maarian autoja laittamassa uudelle reitille? Tekeekö ykkönen jatkossa kierroksen Vaisteen kautta? Vai käyttääkö joku Jäkärlän linjoista kyseistä uutta reittiä? Miten tämä uusi tie (ja bussireitti) vaikuttaa linjoihin 14 ja 15? Onko runkolinjastoideoinnilla osuutta asiaan?

Tuskin sitä uutta pysäkkiä siihen nyt huvikseenkaan on pystytetty?

Tietääkö joku asiasta mitään?

----------


## Waltsu

> - - mikä ihmeen linja tuolla uudella tiellä tulee kulkemaan? Ollaanko Yli-Maarian autoja laittamassa uudelle reitille? Tekeekö ykkönen jatkossa kierroksen Vaisteen kautta? Vai käyttääkö joku Jäkärlän linjoista kyseistä uutta reittiä? Miten tämä uusi tie (ja bussireitti) vaikuttaa linjoihin 14 ja 15?


Se ainakin on varmaa, että Saramäen tasoristeys suljetaan ja paikalle jää vain kevyen liikenteen alikulku. Siitä seuraa se, että Saramäen päätepysäkki täytyy siirtää jonnekin muualle, ja yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla tämä uusi liikenneympyrä, ellei sitten tasoristeyksen tuntumaan rakenneta uutta kääntöpaikkaa.

----------


## JSL

Mikä lentokone siinä liikenneympyrässä on?

----------


## Waltsu

Turun Radion jutusta selviää, että kyseessä on Draken DK-208.

----------


## Waltsu

> Menkää vaikka itse tarkastamaan, jos ette minua usko.


Kävin katsastamassa paikan, vaikka toki uskoin näkemättäkin. Ja huomasin, että myös Rydöntielle (vai Lentoasemantiekö se siinä jo on?) on tullut uusi pysäkki, tarkemmin sanottuna ympyrästä kohti lentokenttää vievälle haaralle. Ykkösen pysäkkinäyttö ei uutta tolppaa huomioinut, eikä tolpassakaan ollut pysäkin nimeä. Ja pitihän sieltä jokunen kuvantapainenkin napata!

----------


## thaapsaa

> myös Rydöntielle (vai Lentoasemantiekö se siinä jo on?) on tullut uusi pysäkki, tarkemmin sanottuna ympyrästä kohti lentokenttää vievälle haaralle. Ykkösen pysäkkinäyttö ei uutta tolppaa huomioinut, eikä tolpassakaan ollut pysäkin nimeä.


Joo, kyllä tämän*kin* uuden pysäkin olen huomannut.  :Cool: 

Luultavasti tämän (ja sen toisen, uudella tiellä olevan) pysäkin arvoitus selviää (viimeistään) sitten, kun rakenteilla oleva tie on valmis...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thaapsaa

> Se ainakin on varmaa, että Saramäen tasoristeys suljetaan ja paikalle jää vain kevyen liikenteen alikulku.





> Siitä seuraa se, että Saramäen päätepysäkki täytyy siirtää jonnekin muualle


Ei välttämättä, jos linjojen 14 ja 15 reittimuutos toteutetaan esittämälläni tavalla. *->* Ks. Liitetiedosto. Ko. reittimuutos selittäisi molemmat uudet pysäkit!  :Wink: 




> yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla tämä uusi liikenneympyrä


Tämäkin on realistinen vaihtoehto, mutta se selittää vain sen uudella tiellä olevan uuden pysäkin, ei sitä toista uutta pysäkkiä.

Kolmas vaihtoehto olisi jatkaa linjojen 14 ja 15 reittiä uudelta tieltä Urusvuoren päätepysäkille (pysäkki 1232). Siinäkin olisi kääntöpaikka...

Onpas näitä asioita kiva pohtia! Eipä liene meikäläisellä bussissa mitään muuta tekemistä...  :Tongue:

----------


## thaapsaa

> Kävin katsastamassa paikan, vaikka toki uskoin näkemättäkin. Ja huomasin, että myös Rydöntielle (vai Lentoasemantiekö se siinä jo on?) on tullut uusi pysäkki, tarkemmin sanottuna ympyrästä kohti lentokenttää vievälle haaralle. Ykkösen pysäkkinäyttö ei uutta tolppaa huomioinut.


Mahtaneekohan huomioida nyt?

Meinaan vaan, että ko. uudella pysäkillä pysähtyvät nykyään Moision ja Yli-Maarian linjat + linja 1, mikäli on meikäläisen silmiä uskominen. Ko. linjojen numerot pysäkkiä koristivat...  (Tässä alkuviikosta ko. havainnon tein.  :Cool:  )

(Käykääpä vaikka tsekkaamassa. Olisi siinä Waltsulle aihetta uusiin kuviin, ehkä?  :Tongue:  )





> Saramäen päätepysäkki täytyy siirtää jonnekin muualle, ja yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla tämä uusi liikenneympyrä, ellei sitten tasoristeyksen tuntumaan rakenneta uutta kääntöpaikkaa.


... mistä seuraa se, että uudella tiellä oleva uusi pysäkki puolestaan on erittäin todennäköisesti linjojen 14 ja 15 uusi päätepysäkki (lähi)tulevaisuudessa. Mitään linjanumeroita ei ko. pysäkillä vielä ollut, mutta aika loogistahan se olisi, että se olisi linjojen 14 ja 15 tuleva päätepysäkki. Linjojen 14 ja 15 uusi kääntöpaikka on sitten aika suurella varmuudella (lähi)tulevaisuudessa _tämä uusi liikenneympyrä_.

Turkulaisen tyypin logiikalla pääteltyä...  :Biggrin:

----------


## thaapsaa

Elleivät silmäni tänään aamulla valehdelleet, niin molemmat (sekä uusi tie että uuden tien uusi pysäkki) löytyivät upouudesta linjakartasta.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ja näköjään netistäkin löytyy; ks. liite. Hmm, ainakin tuon kartan (ks. liite siis) mukaan Valtatie 9:n tuntumaan olisi tulossa toinenkin uusi tie; Ketussuontien jatkettako aikovat?

Liitteeseen olen hahmotellut uutta reittiä linjoille 14 ja 15.

----------


## Waltsu

bussit.turku.fi tietää kertoa, että Vaistentiellä tehtävien tienrakennustöiden vuoksi linjojen 14, 15 ja 73 päätepysäkki siirtyy ja reitti muuttuu maanantaina 2.12.2013 liikenteen alkaessa.

Tilapäinen päätepysäkki on Vaskikadulla eli bussit eivät enää kiipeä Vaistentien jyrkkää mäkeä ennen kuin vasta elokuussa, jolloin tietyön on ilmoitettu päättyvän. Sitä tarina ei kerro, että palaavatko mainitut linjat ensi syksynä entiselleen. Saattaa olla, että tasoristeys suljetaan lopullisesti autoliikenteeltä tämän remontin aikana.

Aiemmissa viesteissä mainittuihin spekulaatioihin voitaneen lisätä se mahdollisuus, että po. linjat kääntyisivätkin Vaistentieltä pohjoiseen Kärmekallionkadulle ja siellä jossain olisi uusi päätepysäkki.

----------


## JSL

Ne mäet Vaisteentiellä on oikeasti liukkaita talvella. Hyvä vaan että ei ajeta nyt talvisaikaan sieltä.

----------

